# Teacher Writes ‘wtf Is This?’ On Student’s Homework In Florida



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 29, 2019)

Y COUNTY, Fla. (WJHG/Gray News) - A Rutherford High School teacher may have to face consequences after writing a slang term for a curse word on top of a student’s homework assignment, WJHG reported.

Melinda Smith said she was shocked when her son handed her his science homework and “WTF is this? Absolutely no credit” was written across the top.

“It wasn’t anything about not getting the credit, it was more so the language, about what they’re writing to a student. That was very inappropriate and not acceptable for a teacher whatsoever,” Smith said.

She’s calling for the teacher to account for her actions.

“I think for sure she needs to be reprimanded. I believe that something should be placed in her file,” Smith said.

The teacher in question does not want to respond publicly to the situation.

Rutherford Principal Coy Pilson said they are taking the necessary steps to deal with the incident, but he does not want to release the teacher’s name at this time.






Melinda Smith said she was shocked when her son handed her his science homework and 'WTF is this?' was written across the top. (Source: Melinda Smith/WJHG/Gray News) 
“Once we were notified, I notified district officials and our HR has been involved, and they’re currently investigating the situation,” Pilson said.

He said he has spoken with the teacher regarding appropriate classroom conduct.

“She was apologetic, and it was a mistake on her part,” Pilson said.

He says teachers at the school are caring and loving, but they’re also human.

“We make mistakes, but we understand that we are called to a high professional standard. And when we make mistakes, we try to correct those mistakes and move forward,” he said.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 29, 2019)

The student must have really messed up the assignment and the teacher just lost it! Lol!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 29, 2019)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The student must have really messed up the assignment and the teacher just lost it! Lol!


She gave no credit so...


----------



## Southernbella. (May 29, 2019)

It be's like that sometimes. *shrug*


----------



## Southernbella. (May 29, 2019)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The student must have really messed up the assignment and the teacher just lost it! Lol!



That's the part that makes you angry. Every moment you spend reading and grading a trash assignment is time away from something you really want to be doing so it's like the student is saying bleep you and your time.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 29, 2019)

Can’t tell you how many times I’ve thought it. Mom needs to show us the full assignment...


----------



## Kanky (May 29, 2019)

I mean obviously she shouldn’t have written that, but I want to see what the student turned in.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 29, 2019)

Brwnbeauti said:


> Can’t tell you how many times I’ve thought it. Mom needs to show us the full assignment...


Mom knows that if she shows that whole assignment we will know that wtf was justified


----------



## dicapr (May 29, 2019)

This is a high school student. What the teacher wrote was inappropriate but it isn’t bad enough to try to get them fired or disciplined. 

The parent should be more concerned with the low quality work their child is turning in.


----------



## Guapa1 (May 29, 2019)

I think any one who teaches gets this 1000%. 
Thanks for doing what I would never do.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (May 29, 2019)

I’m sorry, that’s funny


----------



## Theresamonet (May 29, 2019)

dicapr said:


> This is a high school student. What the teacher wrote was inappropriate but it isn’t bad enough to try to get them fired or disciplined.
> 
> The parent should be more concerned with the low quality work their child is turning in.



Agreed. She wants the teacher reprimanded for writing the letters W T F to a teenager who likely drops full F-bombs on the regular. 

My mom would have been like “Well...? WTF is it??”.


----------



## LiftedUp (May 30, 2019)

I was about to say, it was inappropriate but I wouldve been doubly scared to show my mother that paper


----------



## michelle81 (May 30, 2019)

The WTF was unprofessional and inappropriate, but they're human.

DD is in elementary. I was going through some of her graded papers a couple of months ago.
The question was,

 "_How many soldiers died during the Civil War?"
1. None
2. Many
3. Some
4. 36
_
DD put "None". Her teacher wrote out beside it in big letters and red ink, "*What?*".
DD was offended and all I could do was laugh. I sent the pic to my mom and she said, the teacher didn't have to write that, she could have just marked it wrong. I thought it was hilarious!!!


----------



## Laela (May 30, 2019)

I'm not so amused. That teacher may have had a bad day or just frustrated or probably always get half-*ssed assignments from this student;
whatever the case,she made a mistake and was not professional. But it's not enough to put her on blast in social media or go after her job.
I'm sure other teachers have done and gotten away with worse. The school has disciplined the teacher; it would be good do know if mom 
has dealt with her son about his poor performance. I'm leery of mom only showing part of the document to focus on the teacher's comments.


----------



## Cheleigh (May 30, 2019)

Social media blows so much out of proportion. 10 years ago, this would have made the rounds at the PTA or mom's group. Now it's a thing reported by a news outlet.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 3, 2019)

I say what the flip all the time. 

I don’t see the big deal.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 4, 2019)

Little snitch.


----------

